
Publication of Hiroshima in the New Yorker (1997) - Tomte
http://www.herseyhiroshima.com/hiro.php
======
bawigga
Here's the article from 1946:
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1946/08/31/hiroshima](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1946/08/31/hiroshima)

~~~
King-Aaron
That was a pretty unsettling thing to read, thanks for sharing though.

